# Chicago on DVD



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Has anyone seen Chicago? I just watched it last night and I must say I was very impressed. It reminded me of a cross between Cabaret and A Chorus Line. Almost every song was a show stopper and the choreography, editing and lighting was fantastic.

There are two other things I also really enjoyed. First, it didn't drag out too long. The movie clocks in well under 2 hours. The other thing is that is doesn't suffer from "second act blues" which most musicals have that slow the ending to a crawl. Chicago is fun and exciting to watch all the way to the end. I never really thought in this day and age that it was possible to make a good musical. It's almost a lost art but it looks like they have pulled it off here. 

If you like Bob Fosse type movies, I highly recommend checking out Chicago. The DVD looks great and contains DTS EX 6.1 sound which will rock your home theater.


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

I took my Mom to see it for Mother's day. She really enjoyed it. Musicals aren't my cup of tea, but I found it mildly entertaining.

Catherine Zeta-Jones really apperared to be in her element, and I was pleasantly suprised by Gere. I thought Rene Zellweger's performance was the weakest, she seemed a little bit to be a fish out of water.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Stuff like that makes me feel funny 


they had it on in a store i had to tell them please turn this off I cant take it


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

I haven't made it yet. My rating meter (i fall asleep) says it a stinker, but my heart wants to enjoy it as much as i did Moulin Rouge. The first night, made it part way through Queen Latifah's first solo. The second night, i started there and Still didn't make it through that song. Gave up and watched LOTR over the last 2 evenings (10 is my bedtime) :sure:


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Musicals can be very much an acquired taste. I can watch "Tommy" or "The Wall" over and over again, just because I love the music. And even the Musical episodes of "Buffy" and "Lexx" I enjoyed because the characters and plots are already defined. But Nicole Kidman was the only reason I didn't fall asleep on "Moulin Rouge", I assume Chicago would be the same, although I would give it a chance if guided to it by someone else, I probably wouldn't rent it for my own viewing...

Tim Burton's Animated Musical (100% musical) "Nighmare Before Christmas" was just a little too weird to explain, but I didn't fall asleep...


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Give it a chance, Marty, the movie really picks up the story shortly after Queen Latifah's song. 
I'm not usually a big fan of musicals like this one, but Chicago was entertaining for me. Some of the songs, like the one that all the women in prison sang to explain that the husband/boyfriend they killed had it coming, were humorous and maybe a little scary considering how funny my wife thought it was.

I rented this because my daughter(19 and just moved away to college) wanted to see it. She really enjoyed Moulin Rouge and this one. FWIW, I couldn't stay awake for Moulin Rouge and liked Chicago.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Watched it . It stunk. Moulin Rouge was worst. My wife works in this line of work and she hated it worst then I did. It will be in the Bargin Bin by the fall.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I agree with gcutler. Musicals are very much an aquired taste. 

I thought Moulin Rouge was okay. I enjoyed Chicago much more. It didn't get too boring and was a shorter movie. I really don't like comparing one to the other. They are both done differently. Moulin Rouge was too "artsy fartsy" for me.

Gcutler, if you enjoyed Tommy and The Wall, you will like Chicago. I recommend at least giving it a try.

I don't agree with Mainedish. Chicago didn't stink. I've seen worse (i.e The Pirate Movie).


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> IChicago didn't stink. I've seen worse (i.e The Pirate Movie).


Oh Man! I forgot about that one. Saw it in the theatre. I just rearranged my worst movie list. A lot got bumped down.


----------



## jayn_j (Dec 15, 2002)

You guys are HARD on stuff. If it doesn't have somebody blowing up something really big, it really gets dumped on.

I liked Chicago. Not as good as the real musicals of the '40s, but I thought it had plot and style.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Yeh and the Rams are beating the Buffs Saturday says you  :hurah: :joy:


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Because, i'd watched some of the commentary, earlier, i made it to 'cellophane' last night and then decided to rest my eyes until the song was over---woke up during the credits for the third time. Now know what to do if i'm having a sleepless night


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

jayn-j please accept my apology if my comments were misunderstood. I am a Colorado State fan, but my heart belongs to the Buffs


----------



## jayn_j (Dec 15, 2002)

Martyva said:


> jayn-j please accept my apology if my comments were misunderstood. I am a Colorado State fan, but my heart belongs to the Buffs


No biggie. My daughter goes to CSU, but I'm a Wisconsin alum myself. Go Badgers


----------

